# Little Green Corner



## stormy (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone

my name is Josh aka Stormy and i am happy to announce the launch of our aquascaping website: *Little Green Corner*! This website was launched on the 01-01-2010 to a few close friends. Now we are ready to do an official annoucement. 

We hope to delight you with lots of exciting and interesting articles. In addition, we want our website to provide fellow aquarists a platform to share aquascaping through friendship.

Let us pursue the art of aquascaping by creating innovation, sharing knowledge and expressing our ideas. We hope you will enjoy what we have put up for you.

feel free to give us some pointers so that we can improve!
click on the following banner to enter!



Cheers
Josh


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

Site looks very cool. I really like the field trip section. Felt like I was on the journey with you guys collecting plants and at the markets but jealous as well of the selection you have access to. Wow :drool: 
Also...
View attachment 17646

"I saw some interesting plants but I dont know what is it. Anyone knows?" It looks like a Haworthia species but that would be odd as it's a succulent not aquatic plant.


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

very informative and neat looking site


----------



## mumushummus (Sep 16, 2009)

cool beginning


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

WOW!!thats be best plant website i have ever been to....and btw...i live in malaysia too 
i stay in Petaling Jaya...how bout you? im very intersted to look at your tank and plants


----------



## williamng (Nov 28, 2007)

rushr said:


> Site looks very cool. I really like the field trip section. Felt like I was on the journey with you guys collecting plants and at the markets but jealous as well of the selection you have access to. Wow :drool:
> Also...
> View attachment 17646
> 
> "I saw some interesting plants but I dont know what is it. Anyone knows?" It looks like a Haworthia species but that would be odd as it's a succulent not aquatic plant.


thanks for providing the info. I took the pictures while I am in hongkong. Kind of difficult to differentiate because they sold everything together. Hope everyone enjoy the field report and continue to visit us at little green corner. Thanks


----------



## stormy (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your encouragement!

Hi Adrian, the members of Little Green Corner are in Johor Bahru (Malaysia)and Singapore. you are welcome to visit us and see our tanks if you happen to be in town. :icon_smil

we hope to have new articles every week so do stay tune!


----------



## williamng (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone.

We have increase our menu bar and have also added a new counter. Thanks for the input and keep your suggestions coming. We will always value your input


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

hey,may i know where is the plant collection at nature park at? and do they allow visitors to bring home some plants? and do you need to pay to go in?


----------

